# Nests in an old tree trunk?



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I had a tree split last year and had it taken down, and am left with a ~4' tall stump in a "wild" area of my property. Was just wondering if there are any types of beneficial bees I could attract by drilling holes into the trunk. If so:
What diameter hole? 
How deep?
Clustered together or spread out from each other?
Partly sunny side or totally shady side?


----------

